# New Virgin Mobile Commercial



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Can someone please tell me what the hell the new virgin mobile commercial is all about? Am I missing something here? What is with the hissing at the present? I understood the 5 cent one and actually thought it was clever, but this new one sucks. Did they actually pay a marketing firm to do that?


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I didn't get it either! The girl is hissing than jamming?!?!?!? What's that all about???


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

I think the hissing is referring to the fact she doesn't like the gift.

I have no idea about the rest of the commercial. This isn't like some of the good-stupid commercials (I've got the new Future Shop commercial in mind... I like that one because of the music), this commercial is just plain stupid.

Although what it all comes down to is that it doesn't matter how stupid the commercial is, how much we all hate it, or anything like that. It worked. Very well I might add. We all know it was Virgin Mobile and we even have a thread dedicated to this commercial. I admit, I hate the commercial, but I have to say that the people that did this commercial knew what they were doing. I bet you can't remember any other commercials you've seen lately (fine, maybe you can remember a couple, I'm just trying to make a point).


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Sure I remember it, but did it make me buy one, no. Quite the opposite, I don't think I ever would consider one now. I think the purpose of commercials are to sell more, not sour people on the brand.


----------



## gruegoo (Dec 28, 2004)

Commercials were done by Lowe Roche I believe... and no, I don't understand them either. I'm sure they got paid VERY well for them however.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

JumboJones said:


> Sure I remember it, but did it make me buy one, no. Quite the opposite, I don't think I ever would consider one now. I think the purpose of commercials are to sell more, not sour people on the brand.


No, a 30 second spot is too short to actually convince you to buy. It's purely brand recognition and identification. Maybe you are somewhat turned now but imagine that you aren't a tech savvy person and you are just starting to think about a cell phone. Whose name will pop into your head? Even if you don't like the ad, you'll remember and you'd be doing yourself a disservice not to at least investigate the company as a provider. The spot managed to worm it's way in and that's what it was supposed to do.

Commercials that people like, don't tend to be as effective. I liked the singing bull commercial but what was the product. The hydrolic bouncing truck is cool but was that beer or pop? 

As far as I can tell (and I'm not in the ad business), the neat, fun, interesting ads tend to be for the audience that already gets it. More of a way to cement brand loyalty instead of just dissapearing. Those weird Virgin ads are supposed to blast their way in.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Hmm...marketing. Does it work? Oh, wait. Here's an entire thread dedicated to ONE commercial for Virgin Mobile. Any publicity is good publicity (99% of the time). I laugh every time I watch that commercial because I know there are people out there scratching their heads asking "What was that all about?".

Next time you walk by a Virgin Mobile display (I see them in Zellers all the time), you will be tempted. Mmmm...temptation.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

I love his commentary on it!

www.adsthatsuck.ca


----------

